# our poor Rosie foundered



## yankee_minis (Feb 7, 2006)

Gosh, I feel so bad! She's got 5 degrees on one front foot and much, much less on the other. She came to us with incredibly long feet (elf shoes) and I was hoping she wouldn't suffer any long term effects.

This is what her back feet looked like when we got her last June.










She did well after farrier treatment.

Not sure if this episode was due to metabolism or farrier care-- vet said probably a combination of both. We're waiting on results of a thyroid test. We know nothing of her history, so she could have foundered before...

She's probably in-foal so hopefully she doesn't lose the baby due to this, but at the same time I don't want her to have any added stress on her little body! This is her in November:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Feb 7, 2006)

Aww Tracy, she is so cute. I hope it works out well for her.



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 7, 2006)

What a sweet looking jenny. I sure hope everything will be OK with her feet and her "baby-to -be". It seems like the poor donkeys who have had no care or love in there life, turn out to be the most adoring mothers out. I have a resuce, who hooves looked probably worst then yours, she was bred also, but just 6 weeks before she was due you wouldnt of guessed she was even bred....she was so skinny! She had little "Wee-Bit" just 6 weeks later, and was the best mother out..and even tho Wee-Bit is weaned she still watches out for him constantly. Corinne


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 8, 2006)

Hope that her feet will be better and that her baby is ok. Love



: donkeys we have 2 jennies.



:


----------



## yankee_minis (Feb 9, 2006)

So much for stall rest. Rosie is deeply attached to the two other donkeys I have. We are keeping them in the barn with her so she doesn't freak out. She's stalled in a 6x6 stall with 4+ inches of bedding. The walls are 40" tall. Rosie is about 32".

Hubby was doing the horses last night and he's not very tuned into their emotions like we girls are. He let the other two donkeys out to wander around the barn aisle. Rosie of course freaked out and JUMPED the 40" wall and another 30" door to get together with them in the aisle.

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

[SIZE=36pt]NOT[/SIZE] a good thing!!!


----------



## jdomep (Feb 9, 2006)

yankee_minis said:


> So much for stall rest. Rosie is deeply attached to the two other donkeys I have. We are keeping them in the barn with her so she doesn't freak out. She's stalled in a 6x6 stall with 4+ inches of bedding. The walls are 40" tall. Rosie is about 32".
> 
> Hubby was doing the horses last night and he's not very tuned into their emotions like we girls are. He let the other two donkeys out to wander around the barn aisle. Rosie of course freaked out and JUMPED the 40" wall and another 30" door to get together with them in the aisle.
> 
> ...


:new_shocked: :new_shocked: Poor little girl :no:


----------



## Marnie (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, I didn't know they'd jump like that and who is that I see peeking out from behind Rosie. I hope she turns out ok, I detest people that let donkeys feet (or horses) grow like that, why do some people even have animals, my feathers are ruffled, can you tell? I hope the best for Rosie and her baby too.


----------



## yankee_minis (Feb 12, 2006)

Yup, Marnie, that's Isabella! 

I let Rosie wander the barn today for about 5 minutes while I cleaned her stall and she is doing GREAT!!! (I have to update the vet on her condition tomorrow morning so I needed to evaluate her.)

No signs of limping at all!!

She's got another week at least of stall rest, and I think she's a little grouchy about it.

But I am so happy she seems to be out of pain!!

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------

